# LabVIEW und TwinCAT



## Kepi (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo
ich wollte mal fragen, ob hier jemand Erfahrungen hat mit der Anbindung von LabVIEW an Beckhoff TwinCAT. 
Ich habe eine Anwendung bei der ich das HMI zu einer TwinCAT Soft-SPS in LabVIEW gemacht werden soll, da komplexere Rechnungen bei der Auswertung und Darstellung benötigt werden. Außerdem sollen die Daten in eine Datenbank geschrieben werden.
Danke im Vorraus
Karl


----------



## Torsten75 (16 Juni 2009)

Moin Moin,
TwinCAT stellt eine Schnittstelle zum Datenaustausch bereit, die sich ADS nennt. Darüber kann man Daten austauschen. Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten darauf zuzugreifen wie Dll oder ActiveX. Das kann man ja in LabVIEW einbinden. Darüber kann man dann direkt Daten austauschen, ohne OPC Server dazwischen zu haben. Einfach mal bei Beckhoff nach dem Thema ADS suchen.
Ich habe auch ein fertiges Toolkit für LabVIEW gefunden, weiß aber nicht wie gut das funktioniert. 
http://www.ackermann-automation.de/produkte.htm
Ansonsten geht natürlich auch OPC
Torsten


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Juni 2009)

Hier gibts Beispiele:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...le_labview/html/tcsample_labview_overview.htm


----------



## Kepi (18 Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank erst mal.
Ich werd mir die Dinge mal genauer ansehen.


----------

